

Where on Earth: Multiplayer realtime geography knowledge game - mcantelon
http://error-500.no.de
Another Node Knockout entry created this weekend.
======
barrydahlberg
I'm not sure, where on Earth is Please Wait? It seems to be having some
technical issues, I never got past there.

